# [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI



## Soulreaper (30. Juni 2010)

*[XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem.

Ich habe eine XBOX360 Elite und habe sie über vga immer benutzt.

Nun habe ich einen neuen fernseher mit hdmi Eingang, jedoch erscheint kein Bild, wenn dieser mit der XBOX verbunden ist.

Das lustige daran ist, dass ein Freund ebenfalls eine xbox elite hat, bei der der Monitor mit den selben Kabeln einwandfrei funktioniert.

An anderen Fernsehern mit hdmi Eingang passiert das selbe -> kein Bild bei mir -> ohne Probleme mit der xbox vom freund...

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, oder eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Larson (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Hast du scho mal in den Anzeigeeinstellungen nachgeschaut. Mit dem VGA kabel natürlich. 

Vllt hast du eine Auflösung gewählt die nicht richtig funktioniert mit HDMI.

Oder vllt musst du die HDMI schnittstelle erst aktivieren.


----------



## we3dm4n (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*



Larson schrieb:


> Hast du scho mal in den Anzeigeeinstellungen nachgeschaut. Mit dem VGA kabel natürlich.
> 
> Vllt hast du eine Auflösung gewählt die nicht richtig funktioniert mit HDMI.
> 
> Oder vllt musst du die HDMI schnittstelle erst aktivieren.


Genau so wird es sein!

Du musst das ganze auch umstellen, schließlich geht HDMI über eine andere Schnittstelle als VGA.


----------



## Soulreaper (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

und was genau soll ich da umstellen? über vga hab ich da ja keine optionen irgendwas auf hdmi umzustellen. Ich hab unter anzeigeeinstellungen schon rumprobiert, aber ohne erfolg


----------



## Railroadfighter (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Fährt sich die Xbox normal hoch wenn nur das HDMI Kabel drinsteckt (die 4 leds drehen sich zweimal im kreis) ?

Wenn nicht (der ring of light macht garnix) muss wohl ein Pin tot sein, probier mal zusätzlich den beigelegten Audio Adapter in den AV-Port zu stecken (aber mit nix verbinden).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## MasterMystery (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch. Konnte bild nur über Komponente YUV bekommen. Musste es zur Reperatur schicken, was Anfangs recht kompliziert mit UPS ist!
Hoffe mal, dass du noch Garantie hast.


----------



## FrozenFritz (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Hallo,

die Standardeinstellung der Xbox360 ist das AV Kabel. Falls du das noch eingesteckt hast, wird es dein HDMI Kabel nicht erkennen.
Hoffe dies ist nicht der Fall 

Hast du nur das HDMI Kabel eingesteckt, erkennt die Konsole dies beim Einschalten automatisch (genau wie bei der PS3).

Ein defektes Kabel liegt sicher nicht vor.

In den Anzeigeoptionen hast du dann HD-Einstellungen (Auflösungen, versch. Farbräume etc.).

Die Anzeigeoptionen kannst du auch zurücksetzen:
englisch:
How to reset Xbox 360 console display settings to the defaults
deutsch:
How to reset Xbox 360 console display settings to the defaults

hier ist die Anleitung auf Englisch:
Connect Your Xbox 360 HDMI Cable | Xbox Support

und hier auf Deutsch:
Festlegen von HDTV-Einstellungen für die Xbox 360-Konsole

HTH


----------



## Soulreaper (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*



Railroads schrieb:


> Fährt sich die Xbox normal hoch wenn nur das  HDMI Kabel drinsteckt (die 4 leds drehen sich zweimal im kreis) ?


alle 4 leds drehen sich zweimal, also ja.



MasterMystery schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch. Konnte  bild nur über Komponente YUV bekommen. Musste es zur Reperatur schicken,  was Anfangs recht kompliziert mit UPS ist!
> Hoffe mal, dass du noch Garantie hast.



gute frage. da muss ich mal den kassenbong suchen, das wäre schon ziemlich mies.



FrozenFritz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Standardeinstellung der Xbox360 ist das AV Kabel. Falls du das noch eingesteckt hast, wird es dein HDMI Kabel nicht erkennen.
> Hoffe dies ist nicht der Fall
> ...



ich habe nur das hdmi kabel an der xbox angeschlossen. Das Bild bleibt trotzdem schwarz.



FrozenFritz schrieb:


> Ein defektes Kabel liegt sicher nicht vor.



da das Kabel mit der xbox eines freundes funktioniert, kann ich das auch ausschließen.



FrozenFritz schrieb:


> In den Anzeigeoptionen hast du dann HD-Einstellungen (Auflösungen, versch. Farbräume etc.).
> 
> Die Anzeigeoptionen kannst du auch zurücksetzen:
> englisch:
> ...



das hab ich auch schon mehrmals probiert, ohne erfolg!


----------



## MasterMystery (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Ne, wegen der Garantie.
Du meldest dich unter Xbox.com an, gehst auf Support, dann Reperatur verwalten, dann musst du die Seriennummer deiner Xbox eingeben. Du regelst alles online!


----------



## FrozenFritz (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Oder man geht mit dem Kassabon zum Händler (wo man das Ding erstanden hat) und tauscht sie gegen eine Neue um.

Bei dem Online-Reparier-Kram bekommt man doch eh nur ne Gebrauchte (schäbiges refurbished Modell).

Aber sieht wohl wirklich nach nem defekten HDMI Port aus. Das hat aber den Vorteil, dass dies der Händler vor Ort selber testen kann und so einem Austausch nichts mehr im Wege steht.

Aja, du musst natürlich dabei zw. Garantie und Gewährleistung unterscheiden.
Wie alt is die Konsole überhaupt?

Falls du deine Daten auf der HDD behalten willst, solltest die HDD auch vorher rausnehmen, da sie entweder gelöscht wird oder du eben nicht mehr die gleiche HDD zurückbekommst (dein Profil ist aber ohnehin auf den LIVE-Servern gespeichert; musst halt wieder alles erneut runterladen, einrichten etc.).


----------



## MasterMystery (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Meine konte ich beim Händler NICHT eintauschen!!!


----------



## FrozenFritz (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*



MasterMystery schrieb:


> Meine konte ich beim Händler NICHT eintauschen!!!


Das wollen sie eben der Kundschaft einreden und hoffen auf die Unwissenheit des Konsumenten.

Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers.
Gewährleistung ist per Gesetz geregelt und übernimmt der Händler (2 Jahre; in den ersten 6 Monaten liegt die Beweissicherung beim Händler; danach beim Käufer).

In den ersten 6 Monaten MUSS der Händler sie umtauschen. Daran komtm er nicht vorbei. Jedoch kann er sie auch reparieren lassen.

Es ist eben die Sache des Konsumenten, ob er Garantieansprüche oder eben Gewährleistungsansprüche geltend macht.

Das mit dem Online-Umtausch kram ist eine reine Kostenersparnis für den Hersteller, da sie so Altware (refurbished models) als Umtauschgerät heranziehen können.


----------



## MasterMystery (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Haja, was kann man tun???


----------



## FrozenFritz (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*



MasterMystery schrieb:


> Haja, was kann man tun???


Ist sie nicht älter als 6 Monate ist der Fall klar. Der Händer muss dir eine Neue geben oder sie reparieren lassen. Auf seine Kosten  (Reparatur, Porto etc.).
Kannste mündlich klären und ihn auf seine Gewährleistungspflicht hinweisen (sollte der Verkäufer mucken machen, verlangst einfach den Filialleiter).
Sollte der auch auf stur schalten, dann machst es schriftlich. Dabei mußt du ihm aber eine Frist setzen, in der er die Sache erledigen kann (Templates etc. gib es genug im Netz; oder du wendest dich einfach an den Konsumentenschutz Schließlich ist genau das ihr Job).

Nach 6 Monaten: kannst du beweisen, dass die Schuld beim Händler liegt, gleiches wie oben. Da liegt aber auch der Haken. Wie beweist man, ob der defekt nicht die eigene Schuld ist.

Deswegen ist es eben leichter den Weg der Garantie zu gehn (nach 6 Monaten).
Hier muss dir der Hersteller aber ein GEICHWERTIGES Gerät geben.
Eine altes Modell mit 65nm Chip etc. ist aber sicherlich nicht gleichwertig zu einem 45nm Modell.

Die Hauptsache ist eben, man tritt selbstsicher vor dem Händler auf. 
Lasst euch halt nur keinen Scheiß erzählen ! Mit der Unwissenheit des Kunden rechnen die Typen eben.

Klingt vielleicht leichter als es ist, aber so sind nun mal die Regelungen und Gesetze.

Ich markiere die Geräte immer mit nem wasserfesten Stift (an einer "versteckten" Stelle), um zu sehen, ob die das Ding wirklich repariert haben oder nur mir son alten Schrott angedreht haben.
Da passt man auf sein Eigentum super auf, um dann ein Altgerät zu erhalten? NEIN, das ist keine Option ! 

Ist zwar vom Konsumentenschutz aus Österreich, aber verhält sich identisch wie in Deutschland:
KONSUMENT.AT - Gewährleistung: Reparatur oder Austausch

Verbraucherzentrale - Infos für Deutschland (bez. dieser Sache):
http://www.verbraucher.de/download/gewaehrleistung.pdf

Aller guten Dinge sind 3:
Umtausch und Rückgabe - Fragen und Antworten zum Kaufrecht - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest - test.de


----------



## Larson (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Hat MS nicht mal die Garantie auf 3 Jahre verlängert? Oder betraff das nur die erste Generation (Xenon) 

Edit:

*Microsoft hat eine Milliarde Dollar zurückgelegt, um die  Garantie auf die Spielekonsole XBox 360 weltweit auf insgesamt drei  Jahre zu verlängern. Damit reagiert der Konzern auf die zunehmenden  Beschwerden der Kunden wegen der hohen Zahl der Ausfälle der Konsole.  Mindestens ein Drittel aller Geräte soll Hardwareprobleme haben.* 

http://www.google.at/url?sa=t&sourc...zMSQCQ&usg=AFQjCNH_V1ny8fQUksqLO8CPCwOifA6oag


----------



## FrozenFritz (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Das betrifft nur die DICKE Xbox360 (alle DICKEN Modelle). Die Xbox360 Slim hat nur 1 Jahr Garantie.

Aber wie gesagt, Garantie juckt dich nur, wenn die Konsole älter als 6 Monate ist


----------



## Larson (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*



> Das betrifft nur die DICKE Xbox360 (alle DICKEN Modelle). Die Xbox360 Slim hat nur 1 Jahr Garantie.



Ich kenne jetzt niemanden der die XBOX360 Slim schon besitzt. 



> Aber wie gesagt, Garantie juckt dich nur, wenn die Konsole älter als 6 Monate ist



Wenn sie nicht älter als 3 Jahre ist, ab zu MS.


----------



## boss3D (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Nur so am Rande erwähnt: Zwischen VGA und HDMI schaltet man in 99.9 % aller Fälle am Monitor um und nicht im Xbox Menü ...  

War bei mir genau so! Kein Bild mit dem HDMI Kabel --> eine Taste am Monitor 2 Mal drücken --> Bild da.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FrozenFritz (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Klar, aber das ist ja nicht das Problem. Er sagte ja schon im ersten Post, dass die Xbox360 seines Kollegen an seinem Monitor funktioniert


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

das problem hatte ich auchmal aber nach dem reset hat es geklappt:
1. Sound auf drehen
2. xbox mit controller starten
3. warten bis controller ein geloggt ist(aufgehört hat zu blinken)
4. auf geräusch warten wo das Xbox360 logo bei start ertönt
5. während das geräusch kommt Y und RT drücken. RT!* nicht den rechten  analogstick!*


----------



## kortos (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*

Habe ebenfalls ein ähnliches Problem, wenn die xbox von meinem PC-Monitor (24" mit DVI, angesteckt mit hdmi auf dvi kabel) umgesteckt wird an den Fernseher per hdmi. Beim konsole starten erschien 1mal gar kein bild, und sonst erscheint zwar bild aber kein ton. ich muss dann die xbox nochmal ausmachen nochmal hdmi kabel ab und wieder ran wieder anschalten dann geht auch ton immer. 
echt stranger bug, aber das mit den Anzeigeeinstellungen zurücksetzen isn guter Tipp muss ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Soulreaper (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [XBOX360] kein Bild über HDMI*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> das problem hatte ich auchmal aber nach dem reset hat es geklappt:
> 1. Sound auf drehen
> 2. xbox mit controller starten
> 3. warten bis controller ein geloggt ist(aufgehört hat zu blinken)
> ...




das hab ich schon mehrmals erfolglos versucht


----------

